# European drawer slides



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Any body got any jigs or easy tricks for installing standard European drawer slides into existing cabinets?

I'm retrofitting a dresser and can't square off the face frame.
I need a way to see if the rails are in plane with each other.

Any tricks or jigs?

Thanks in advance............


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

What's a Euro drawer slide? Blum Tandems?


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

How about a Blum Min-Fix jig?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I've just always called them Europoean...no?


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

Cut a piece of ply/osd/mdf about the depth of the slide and use it as a spacer from the bottom of the cabinet. 
Set the top ones and then reduce the height for the next set and repeat.
You will need to knock off the leading edge of the spacer. At least for the slides I use.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

They look like epoxy slides to me. A couple bucks a pair. You can make a wooden square and drill some holes in it that correspond to the holes in the slides. Push the square into the appropriate hole and use a self centering VIX bit to pre drill the holes.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If each drawer opening is separated by a rail, you can check them off the bottom of the cabinet, or with a square off the back. I've never had a problem with using squares right on the face of the face frame. 

There could be a differential if the bottom or back is off, but with checking in more than one place might settle that question. If the face frame extends into the drawer opening, leaving a gap, a filler piece may have to be inserted against the wall of the cabinet to bring it flush to the edge of the face frame.

Once that is done, an easy way of mounting the slides to the cabinet would be to use a piece of ¼" scrap plywood, and measure up from the bottom where each slide will be mounted (you get that reference from the rails on the face frame). Use a square and draw a line for the center of each slide for at least 3 mounting holes. Set the plywood in, up against your filler piece and firmly pressed against the back of the face frame. Then use a small pilot drill and just pilot the holes for all the slides. Then move that plywood to the other side without turning it and do the same thing.

Then remove the plywood and screw in all the slides. This method will also work with one big opening. With those, I use the height of each drawer front and figure out the gap between each one and lay out my slide lines off of that.

You could use one piece as a spacer from the bottom tall enough to start with the top mounted slide and keep cutting it down for each successive slide, but that's a lot of handling and takes time as each slide is done at a time. The bottom of the cabinet may not be square to the front of the cabinet, which will throw off the squareness of the slides.












 









.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

jlhaslip said:


> Cut a piece of ply/osd/mdf about the depth of the slide and use it as a spacer from the bottom of the cabinet.
> Set the top ones and then reduce the height for the next set and repeat.
> You will need to knock off the leading edge of the spacer. At least for the slides I use.


this is what i do also. check for square from face on the first set.


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

Depending on the width of the face frame if their is room for rear mounting brackets to attach to the cabinet slide member. Then a strip of ply. that the brackets can be attached to. Slide the dr. in holding flush against the face frame and screw through the back of the cabinet and into the ply. strip.


----------

